# New to the artistforum...Mia in oil



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, new to the forum just wanted to say hey...this piece is 16X20 oil on canvas.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Your work is breathtaking! I was looking through your albums and am most impressed. I mainly do graphite drawing, but am expanding with more colored works and have just purchased a set of colored pencils, but haven't tried my hand at them yet. Oil painting is not something I can do, lol!


----------



## marki (Oct 11, 2012)

Your painting are fantastic. I also want to paint portraits, but do not dare to start, lol.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

crazy good george! wow


----------



## santookri (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, you work is excellent! I wish you good luck further. 

You can also see my artwork here in this forum

http://www.artistforum.com/oil-painting/i-am-emerging-artist-working-oil-paints-1033/


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcomes...I look forward to being here, there are just amazing artists here.


----------



## CovertlyDebonair (Nov 10, 2012)

That painting is astonishing!!! I thought it was a portrait at first!!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is WONDERFUL


----------

